# Suspended panel over year round bbq



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Had this project this summer and wanted to share... fun and different (stuff to figure out). I love doing the rivet look and these clients do too.
Panel was 1/2" MDO with 2 coats of Flex Seal on unseen, moisture side with turnbuckle suspension.
Rest of panel was primed with Coverstain some areas twice and used exterior rated Aura and Mod Masters Dead Flat exterior clear after paint/ glazing.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

The "metal effect" turned out pretty good. 
Not sure how you did it, but can appreciate that you made wood look like aged metal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Really nice work. The meal effect is very impressive. 
The clear coat was a really smart touch since the panel will eventually start to show the signs of accumulated smoke from grilling.


----------



## Ravak (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow...that really makes the grill area stand out. Nice work! Those rivets look real!


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Holland said:


> The "metal effect" turned out pretty good.
> Not sure how you did it, but can appreciate that you made wood look like aged metal.


It was all hand tinted glazes and one water based dye stain...


----------

